# Masterbuilt Gravity 560s on Clearance!!



## BaxtersBBQ (Jan 28, 2022)

Just found the Masterbuilt 560 Gravity Smokers on clearance for $250 at my local Walmart! I’ve been on the fence about these for a while. Still planning on getting a chargriller 980 but this will allow to test both and do some reviews. 

Makes me wonder why these are 50% off though. Gravity’s are getting super popular right now. They coming out with a new model?

If you’re interested go check your local stores I doubt they will last long.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 28, 2022)

At that price get two! Not on sale anyplace near me

Ryan


----------



## negolien (Jan 28, 2022)

HAHA my 560 been slamming for 3 years. I can't find an excuse to get a 1050 lol :<(.... I would pick a 1050 over a chargriller though but I am kinda biased


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 28, 2022)

Saaaweet !
Like a dummy I passed on one last yr for $197 ! Went back the next day with the truck .....GONE 

So I agree with Ryan ! Get 2


----------



## Little-m (Feb 6, 2022)

I'm curious.  Does anyone know if Masterbuilt addressed the issue of the thin fire box and the fiber-based insulation they use?


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 6, 2022)

Hmmm, wasn’t thinking of one, but at that price! No wait…..flat too first. Dang it!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 6, 2022)

Was just  looking at them yesterday in Home Depot...  Reg. $499..  on sale for $400 ...


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 6, 2022)

So pick up another and I’ll send cash and a truck to pick it up.


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Feb 8, 2022)

I’m about ready to return it. Not the easiest thing to put together. Two of the safety switches were broken. Wiring was messed up and fan wouldn’t start. Masterbuilt said the replacement parts should ship by the end of February. Ended up having to rewire it all myself without the replacement parts. Bypassed the 2 charcoal safety switches and wired the fan directly to the controller. Have a screw holding down the 3rd safety switch in the hood. Not a great first impression but I got it working.


----------



## Little-m (Feb 8, 2022)

At $250 (CAD) I'd snag one and reinforce it where it is needed and throw out the switches that will fail.  Not at $500 tho.


----------



## negolien (Feb 8, 2022)

Gettin ready to do st louis ribs and homemade  baked beans on my 3 year old MBGF for the SB actually WOOT WOOT!!!


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Feb 12, 2022)

I have looked all over for these discounts and found nothing lol.


----------



## negolien (Feb 12, 2022)

Cajun Smokes said:


> I have looked all over for these discounts and found nothing lol.



Yup it's really hit or miss at lowes home depot and walmarts. I have also found going in finds em more rather than adds. i don't think they advertise the discounts many times. Honestly, I paid full price for mine and I am still ok with that :<). A 1050 around 500 would be a good deal a 560 around 200-300 would be an ok deal


----------

